# Reboot or Select proper boot device



## theartistrandall (Jan 5, 2013)

A few weeks ago I got a new lap top and it had everything in it you could ever want including the new SSD drive and windows 8 operating system. The only problem is that each time you turn the computer on it would not boot up windows 8; instead it would give a message and leave the following information:

For Bigfoot PCIE Ethernet controller v2.1.1.1(02/09/12)

Check cable connection!
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.

Reboot and select proper boot device
or insert boot media in selected boot device and press any key...

pressing any key would just bring you to similar types of statements.

I figured out that if I hit control alt delete that it would then boot up.
I contacted the company who sold it to me and they said it sounds like a bad hard drive and had me send it back to them to be replaced. I received the replacement and I am having the same issue.

I did not want to go another few weeks without a computer. Everything seems to be working fine except for the fact that every time I boot up I have to put in control alt delete.

It seems like there is a simple setting that could make this happen. Any ideas?
If computer is off you have to do control alt delete to make it boot up. If its already on and you restart it boots up normal on the restart.I have an SSD drive with the operating system on it and a regular drive for data. Something about the restart which is essentially what control alt delete does, that makes the operating system boot up that a regular power on doesn't.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Welcome to Tech Support Guy
The computer is trying to boot from a network device, that is the meaning of this message



> For Bigfoot PCIE Ethernet controller v2.1.1.1(02/09/12)
> 
> Check cable connection!
> PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.
> ...


Occasionally it occurs when the hard drive is not a boot device, but in your case I strongly suspect that the hard drive is listed as a boot device, but also listed is the network device
It fails to find the hard drive, it then seeks the next boot device - in this case the network.

At boot it is not finding the hard drive, this could be due to an error occurring on the drive controller, due to a driver that windows 8 is not accepting or it could be due to a hardware fault on the motherboard

WHAT I AM CERTAIN of is that despite the inconvenience it most certainly should be referred back to the supplier, with I think a request but in no uncertain terms, that you are immediately supplied with a replacement OR indeed it is returned with a demand for a full refund

When you say


> and had me send it back to them to be replaced. I received the replacement and I am having the same issue.


was the HDD was replaced and you have back the same computer
OR were you supplied with a complete replacement

Finally for this post what please is the make and full model and version of the laptop


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the network is not listed as the first boot device. In fact, you probably don't want it listed as a boot device at all.


----------



## theartistrandall (Jan 5, 2013)

They replaced my computer and send another bran new one. Its not even refurbished. I only had it for a week when I returned the first one. Having the exact same problem leads me to believe its just a settings issue.

"Make sure the network is not listed as the first boot device. In fact, you probably don't want it listed as a boot device at all".
How do I do this? I appreciate the help! 

_Randall


----------



## theartistrandall (Jan 5, 2013)

I went to run, msconfig, boot, boot options, it was unchecked so i checked safeboot and minimal. other options are alternate shell, active directory repair and network. Lets see if this works!

_Randall


----------



## theartistrandall (Jan 5, 2013)

Nope no change


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no experience at all with UEFI, so have to be even more general than with BIOS. There should be instructions somewhere on how to edit the boot order--paper documentation with the computer and/or instructions on the manufacturer's web site and/or something on the screen when the PC is first powered on.


----------



## theartistrandall (Jan 5, 2013)

Fixed! I got into bios by pressing the delete button at startup.
I got into bios and disabled the boot from CD/DVD Rom option.
Now it works great! Thank you so much for all your help! 

_Randall


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

Sure not obvious why the optical drive would cause a network message.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As my colleague said I am not sure either of how it can produce that error on the network boot and it is apparently solved by disbaling the boot from dvd

Have you been into the setup before THIS TIME

UEFI is a little different from the conventional BIOS and I thinki you will find you have this or very similar
_ please see screenshot

On Windows 8 the boot from the DVD drive is the UEFI drive.
You may well find as on the screenshot that you have two listed - both the same device but one UEFI

I am still not sure why it would fail to boot from the hard drive


----------

